# Best muay thai heavy bag stand?



## lancero (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi there
Im planning on buying a heavy bag stand for a 6 foot 150lb muay thai kick bag, only way to use it is hanging it buy a stand..
Any suggestion as to which stand is best for this...  I was looking into the                         Outslayer Muay thai bag stand 7.5 ft tall 350 capacity. I want advice before choosing one... I know there are many out there but that cannot with stand a kick because they either tip over or becaome very unstable...

In advanced thank you for any advice given


----------



## CK1980 (Nov 16, 2013)

Honestly, for Muay Thai, a bag stand is not very practical.  You would do better to hang the bag from a rafter.  The reason is that as you train, you are going to start to work around the bag.  A bag stand will only get in the way.


----------

